# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  weird...

## dreamscaper22

well one night i talked on the phone for three hours...
then hung up the phone but i didnt know i went to sleep
so the dream i had was where i was still on the phone and then i woke up and the phone was hung up on the charger....

----------


## Rainman

Interesting, but doesn't really fit the context of the "Beyond Dreaming" section.

----------


## IZ

Hey, I know what you mean, I used to talk on the phone, and just mumbled my way to sleep. I remember saying goodbye and hanging up but was sleeping away at the same time, and then dreaming about still talking with the person, but no memory of hanging up or saying goodbye. But once I woke up with the phone hang up, I called back the person angry saying "why did you hang up on me!". But then it hit me that I did say goodbye. And then a stupid moment is created. Funny afterwards once you think about it.

----------

